# ...e tanto.



## pelus

_Eu vi as suas fotos, e comprovei que vc já está com uma coleção *e tanto*.

_¿Cuál sería la traducción correspondiente?_
_
Quizás:_
Yo vi sus fotos y comprobé que usted ya tiene una colección* y más.*

_Tal vez sea como cuando en mi país decimos: 
_ 
- Esa abuela debe tener ochenta* y pico.*
_Queriendo expresar que ya pasó  los ochenta años._

- Aquel auto me había costado tres mil *y pico.
*_También dando a entender que había pagado por el auto más de tres mil.
_María del Carmen (Pelus) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Aqui tiene el sentido de "una bella colección".


----------



## sergiourra

WhoSoyEu said:


> Aqui tiene el sentido de "una bella colección".



Apoyo. En la frase, "uma coleção e tanto" quiere decir que es una buena colección. En todo caso, es _giria_, ¿o no?


----------



## Carfer

sergiourra said:


> En todo caso, es _giria_, ¿o no?


 
Em Portugal, pelo menos, não é.


----------



## Audie

Se '_giria_' significa '_gíria_', no Brasil, também não.

O iAulete define a expressão como 'reforço de qualificação'.


----------



## pelus

CITA : _Eu vi as suas fotos, e comprovei que vc já está com uma coleção *e tanto*.

_¿Cuál sería la traducción correspondiente?

..................

Será, entonces: 

_Yo vi sus fotos y comprobé que usted ya tiene una __*bella *colección ._

_María del Carmen (Pelus) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _


----------



## Vanda

Sim, pode ser isso, Pelus!


----------



## zema

Vanda e Who, aí 'bella' vocês dizem no sentido de _considerável_, né?


----------



## Vanda

Sim, belo nesse contexto é outro intensificador. 
_Vou fazer um belo dum almoço hoje!_
Também:

6. Considerável pelo número, pela quantidade, dimensão ou intensidade: _Recebeu uma bela herança_


----------



## zema

Ah, sim, às vezes usamos por aqui 'bella' com esse sentido, mas acho que na Argentina ficaria mais clara a ideia se dizermos: "...una gran colección" ou "...una buena colección", como sugeriu sergiourra.


----------



## sergiourra

Audierunt said:


> Se '_giria_' significa '_gíria_', no Brasil, também não.



Obrigado.


----------



## dexterciyo

Un uso parecido como intensificador que se emplea en español lo tiene el adjetivo _todo_.

En tu ejemplo quedaría:

Eu vi as suas fotos, e comprovei que você já está com uma coleção *e tanto*.

Vi tus fotos, y pude comprobar que ya tienes *toda* una colección.


----------



## pelus

Perfectamente aclarado.   Muchas gracias. 

Abrazos.

_María del Carmen (Pelus) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _


----------



## gvergara

Vanda said:


> Sim, belo nesse contexto é outro intensificador.
> _Vou fazer um belo dum almoço hoje!_
> Também:
> 
> 6. Considerável pelo número, pela quantidade, dimensão ou intensidade: _Recebeu uma bela herança_


Então poderia se dizer nesse caso _Recebeu uma herança *e tanto*_?


----------



## Carfer

gvergara said:


> Então poderia se dizer nesse caso _Recebeu uma herança *e tanto*_?



Absolutamente.


----------

